# Tank Startup Help



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

Ive just recently got a 35 gallon all set up cycled and have got all the fish i want in it. I have a 10 g floatin around with all the necessary equipment. i know theres a way to take water of gravel from my already established tank and put it in my new small tank. i just dont know the way to do it. If any one has experiende in this please help me out? much appreciated.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

you can run the filter you are planning to put in the 10 gal on the 35 and run it for a week, it should collect enough bacteria to run a 10 gal with no cycle or maybe a very small one. can also take the media out of your 35 gal and put it in the water of the 10 gal for awhile to add even more bacteria to the mix


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just use fresh water. Water from an established tank provides very little toward establishing a new one.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

second running the filter media in the filter for the other tank to gather bacteria.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You can also tie up a bag of the substrate from your 35 in a mesh bag and put it in your 10 gallon, then fish it out (haha) once your cycle is established. Don't forget to add a source of ammonia!


----------



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

Source of ammonia being pure ammonia? or hardy fish? so gather some gravel from my 35 put in the 10 also put the filter on my 35 for a week?


----------



## amdanand (Jan 3, 2012)

I would always prefer pure ammonia over letting even a hardy fish through the torture. You can use Ace Ammonia (from Ace Hardware) since it doesn't contain any surfactants or perfumes. I am currently using it to get my 55G tank cycled.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Pure ammonia works great, I prefer a raw piece of seafood in a filter bag. It'll decompose and generate a TON of ammonia all on its own, no dosing required. Hands free cycling, unless you care to test.


----------



## Chevyman (Oct 27, 2011)

sea food being a piece of shrimp? and how long do you leave it in there till it is completely decomposed or what?


----------

